# Power steering reservoir.... where?



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

Hello 

Where can I find the power steering reservoir in the 5.0 TDI? Something howls under the hood so I would be sure that the power steering pump is lubricated. Please foto


----------



## n968412L (Apr 23, 2009)

On my RH drive V10, the reservoir is under the left engine bay cover just behind the wheel center line from memory. Leaking fluid from a corroded pipe is a relatively common fault - and when this happens the pump screams.

Good luck.

M


----------



## portal1986 (Jul 24, 2014)

Where are these pipes? Easy access? Mention it yourself?


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

See this discussion of the topic, which is listed in the Phaeton Forum 'Table of Contents' (FAQ by Category):

Steering - Power Steering Line Corrosion 

Michael


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

To round off the information should others find this thread, here is a photo of a Right Hand Drive V10's power steering fluid filler cap location. I just happened to see this photo as I was moving some files.

Chris


*Standing on the left side of the RHD V10: the #2 MAF sensor is on your left and the wiper motor is on your right*


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Do some Phaetons come with electro-mechanical steering (with no hydraulics) ? 
My owners manual states that my 2011 V6 TDi has electro-mechanical steering, but it definitely has a power steering fluid reservoir


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Rob,

In VAG's 'Servotronic' arrangement, the amount of hydraulic power assistance delivered to the steering is adjusted under computer control using an electrically operated solenoid valve, so I suppose that's the 'electrical' part of the process. No doubt the 'electric' buzzword sounded good to the salesmen pitching the Phaeton as a modern Eco-car... :what:

SSP 277 contains a slightly obfuscated description, in which I doubt that the author was given much information by the engineers other than a graph.

The parts diagrams for the steering hydraulics are pretty much the same for 2004 cars and 2014 cars. 


Chris


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks Chris.

The Owners Manual is obviously completely wrong ! 

From page 248 - " The power assistance is not hydraulic. It is an electro-mechanical system. The advantage of this steering system is that no hydraulic hoses, hydraulic oil, pumps, filter or other parts are required....."

The reason I've been looking up this info is I've got a slight leak from the return line from the pump to the reservoir (in the front left wheel arch). It is not corroded as it is only 4 years old, so I'm surprised it should have cracked. It's getting fixed soon under warranty - the pipe alone is £274 !

Rob


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

That's odd, the Owners Manuals are usually correct, for legal reasons.

I can't find any trace of a V187 electrical steering motor in the documentation. It might be required for a version with lane control or automatic reverse parking. Does anyone here have a late model Phaeton with either of those features?

It is good that your leaking part is covered under warranty. We still have a need for Dealerships, despite some adverse opinions posted lately!

Chris


----------



## robbie-rocket-pants (Mar 25, 2012)

And I thought it was only the Daily Mail that printed nonsense !


----------

